# Buying a used home depot rental sprayer?



## sayn3ver (Jan 9, 2010)

Couple of the home depots around here have graco 490 high boys for sale at $700. 

Much cheaper than new but doesn't seem like a great deal if you factor in tip and cash rebates and that fact that it's a rental with beat up hose and gun. 
I know they service them and the gentleman on the phone says you can try it out at the store before buying (to make sure it reaches and holds pressure). 


Regardless has anyone had a good experience buying a rental sprayer?


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

As long as the pump works I most likely would buy a used one. I would also keep in mind it's used and could crap out at any time.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Just my opinion, but I wouldn't buy a pump that's been rented out to DIY'ers unless they were practically giving it away.


----------



## sayn3ver (Jan 9, 2010)

I initially said that too but thinking about it, most people rent for what? A day or two. Maybe a long weekend. Most sprayers even if neglected for that time would still be OK inside when returned. 

That is assuming the tool rental employees actually care and inspect/clean/service upon receiving a tool from the field.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

A sprayer is only as good as its last cleaning.
Hard to say what you're going to get buying used. 
Same specs on a 395 for $300 more, new.
http://www.portlandcompressor.com/store/p-4818-graco-ultra-395-pc-airless-paint-sprayer.aspx


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Personally, I would never buy a used sprayer from anyone I didn't know. And even then only if I knew they took really good care of their equipment.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Buy a used sprayer? Yes, from a previous painter. 
Buy a used sprayer from home depot? Not for that price.


----------



## sayn3ver (Jan 9, 2010)

Catching everyone's drift. :notworthy: thanks for the responses.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

When they were using Airlessco's I bought two lp 540s from them. I paid around $400 a piece and used them for over a year before I repacked one. $280 later it was like a brand new pump. $700 is really high for a used sprayer that size.


----------

